# I want to learn C++



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I have decided to learn a programming language. Do you think I should do Visual Basic Or C++? Which books should I read, what websites should I visit? I'm sure this has been posted before, but I've decided to get serious about learning to code and I wanted a thread of my very own.


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

Well, Visual Basic is probably a little easier but C++ is cheaper. VB is a language very similar to standard English so it's not difficult to become competent with a good tutorial but where C++ is more difficult, it is far more advanced and many compilers are free, such as Borland.

It's really up to you whether you want to pay money for an easier language or pay nothing and have a little more difficulty picking C++ up.

I *highly* recommend buying a book or something rather than rely on online tutorials as I did  It makes it quite difficult 

Good luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't want to spend too much money because this would be more of a hobby, but if its easier I may want to buy VB. HOw much does it cost? Can someone give me a line of code in VB, and the same line C++ so I can compare?


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

Visual Basic:

IF age = 9 then
age.caption()=9
End If

C++

if(age==9)
cout << "Age: 9";

its kind of hard to show complexity in only a few lines.

but I agree, VB is easier but costs more.

I belive you can get a version of vb for like 100 bucks.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

VB is kind of like JS from that example. I think its quite a bit easier for me. Im going to go find the cheapest version. Are there any differences between the compilers?
UPDATE
I found a free compiler called Envelope Basic described as an absolute clone of Microsofts Basic.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

And I just wrote my first app. You can type text in the box, then hit a button and it shows it on a label.


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

cool!

congrats


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It was straight out of the Help section, but it still works. Im going to borders today to get a book on VB. Now I'm thinking about my first useful program.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The free compiler Envelop doesnt make EXEs. Im going to get the real Visual Basic. When I look for it on Microsofts site all I find is a bunch of .NET stuff. Can anyone points me to a place that I can buy VB 6?


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 18, 2002)

Well, the cheapest would be Amazon.com or ebay, but you can look at compusa.com if you really want something thats a full product that someone hasnt screwed up like some ebay sellers do. "Oops, i dropped the CD and it wont run. Darn. I guess I'll have to sell it on EBAY"


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I actually found some books with a CD of VB6 so I think im going to buy one of those.


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

Check first, some of those versions are VERY limited.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, so I need to make sure its not a "Begginers Version" or a demo of VB6?


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

The are mostly 'Model Version'. It is limited but can still do all that you will need I think.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I'd like to get the full version so I dont need to upgrade it ever.


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

Well unfortunately I seriously doubt that you will find the full version on the front of a text book.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Maybe ill get them separately then. I just need the full version. I may wait a while because im short on cash now.


----------

